

California Cuts Budget Transparency Website From Budget - taylorbuley
http://www.transparency.ca.gov/

======
ricardobeat
Does anyone have info on the costs for running that website?

Governments have a taste for millionary contracts to maintain very simple
platforms.

------
joelhaasnoot
So, who's volunteering to submit a FOIA request and get the information
anyway? Big downside is California loses transparency points to the public,
and they don't choose the format.

~~~
alapshah
Someone absolutely should do this... there is definitely a business
opportunity in publishing information gathered from foias

~~~
taylorbuley
I see it more as a _civic_ opportunity.

------
zbruhnke
gotta love the irony in this at least :)

